# Rate the Pet name Above!



## RainbowRat (Feb 23, 2011)

OK!

Rate the Pet name above
Then comment below giving the names a rating out of 10 and say what pet you have and its name!!​*Example: *
USER 1: ''Hey I've got 2 Hamsters called Hammy and Sammy''
USER 2: ''5/10 Quite cute but not my taste!, I've got a Rabbit called Thumper''
USER 3: ''8/10 for originality! I've got a Mouse called Dave''

!!!!! YOU GET THE IDEA !!!!!

----------------------------------------------------------------​

I have two female Rats called Cupcake and Playdoh


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

They're cute names but not my taste I'm afraid so 6/10 (they get an extra point for being roans)


I have a rat called Bullseye


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

8/10 though makes me think of a pirate rat.

I have 2 rats called Romeo and Rondo.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Love them v cute :thumbup:, Ive got a fish called Snakey Lakey.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

8/10 think its really funny and cute!

cat called Elvis


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

9/10 very cool  i have a cat called sulley


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

8/10 cool name, reminds me of Monsters, Inc:thumbup:

I have a rat called Izzy


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

9/10 I love the name Izzy!

I have a guinea pig called Violet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

8/10 - I love names like that for animals (10/10 if she IS violet )

Dog called Bumble

Cats - Sticky, Dangles and Parsley

Rabbit - Woof

Em
xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

8/10 I love kooky names 

I have two girlie rats called Mimi and Mochi!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

10/10, lovely names


I have a rat called Hyldi


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aaww sounds like a cute name 8/10.

I have 3 gerbils called Oscar, Dante and Jakey


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

10/10, those are great names, especially Dante, I've thought about calling one of our future pets that:thumbup:

I have a rat called Spinki


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

7/10. Cute name but not my taste. 

I have a hamster called Bobby the Baby Bear. Because he looks like a baby bear.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

10/10 cos I'm biased (I have a hammy called Bear cos he looked like a squishy bear when I first saw him )


Errrr who shall I use, soooo many names to choose from :lol::lol:

OK Rhythm and Reed 2 of my German lops, they had to be music related due to their brother being called Jazz


----------



## RainbowRat (Feb 23, 2011)

8/10 good name relation! but not my taste  (PS: I HAVE A FERRET CALLED BEAR)

ok... my other Ferret is called Pixie, because she is teeeeny and dainty!


----------



## Akitaowner (Dec 1, 2010)

10/10 love the names

I have a akita called Roxxi and a JRT Benji


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

10/10 roxxie and benji (my SIL cats name I chose it)

Compass the German Short Haired Pointer


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

9/10 for Compass, its a great name



I have a rat called Lola


----------



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

8/10 love it! I have a cat called little cat coz shes so little lol !


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

9/10 for being so strange

I have two Degus called Joe and Olly :>


----------



## Miss_Bex (Oct 6, 2010)

7/10 very sweet names for ickle boys 

3 Rats called: Ronnie, Cookie & Noodles
2 fish Called: King Louie & Bruce

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

I used to have a little rat called Ronnie, love cookie and noodles hehe
10/10

My ratties are: Reggie, Belle and Delilah


----------



## pinklady (Feb 6, 2010)

8/10 for being creative.

2 Akitas called Mitch and Chi Chi :thumbup:


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

8/10 I love unique names...

I have a rat called Marley after Bob himself lol x


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I love the name Marley so 10/10 for you

My rats are Chandon, Perign, Rumba, Bambi, Grace and Django


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

9/10 for unusual names  I like anything different 

I have 2 french lops called Kimba and Darwin 

*Heidi*


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Cute names and I love the name Darwin so 7/10

I have a male rat called Moota


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

9/10 for originality (and it's a very cute name!) 

I have a roborovski called Alejandro


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

That has to have a 7/10 because its great that its a hamster called it 

I have a guinea pig called Benjamin and I did have a Franklin who lived with him 

*Heidi*


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

10/10 I love both of those names 

I have a syrian called Dexter.


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

10/10...because I was going to call my cat Dexter 

My syrian is called Cinnamon!!


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

10/10 I LOVE that name :thumbup:

Clearance the hamster (hey its original)


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

10/10 cool name

A cat called Kofi


----------

